# Height of indoor



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the lowest ceiling height that you can ride in? 
No jumping, just basic work.
Is 14 foot acceptable?


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

For an arena with absolutely no jumping 14 feet would be okay, 20 to 22 feet if jumping is involved. However you'll need to factor in if you'll have hanging light fixtures or if they will be high enough to not be a problem.


----------

